# Platy 'pooping' red, just given birth.....



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

My platy just had 13 or so fry about an hour ago and now she is having red poo like stuff coming out-does this mean she has finished giving birth? I'd like to remove her from the breeding trap as she is chasing the babies already! Thanks guys


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

I took her out shortly after i posted this as she seemed to be getting stressed out. I have 12 or 13 fry in the box and if she has any more she will have them in the tank though i don't think they'd survive. I have 2 fry from my last platy that are a week old now so have 14 or 15 fry! Its great


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

I have never had the honor of watching my fish give birth so I am not sure what you are seeing but want to say congrats. I say separate them and if she has more, move them to safety.


----------

